# My First Custom Slingshot



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi fellas had a go at making my own custom slingshot the folk was cut from 3/4 oak board then I laminated black and red fibre liners and a sugar maple centre hope you like it it shoots Awesome


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Man, you don't want to see my first build.... Excellent work! #2 ought to be fantastic.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> Man, you don't want to see my first build.... Excellent work! #2 ought to be fantastic.


LoL cheers fella i started another one today the neck is alot slimmer on this one


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

That's lovely! Great work!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

It's a great one....your first one? Excellent work fella.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Jim Williams said:


> That's lovely! Great work!


Cheers buddy


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Bob Fionda said:


> It's a great one....your first one? Excellent work fella.


Hi Bob yes its my first one and have almost finished another just trying to get the shape just how i want it and its looking good so far on the look out now for some real nice wood


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You're off to a GREAT start !


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

Great looking slingshot! It's hard to believe it is your first.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice, well done.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Good job dude!!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

That's beautiful.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words fellas


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

This is you FIRST????? I'm stunned








Cheers!!!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

nice work! awesome


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great work, Phil! makes my first look like a booger...lol.
Phil, when you get tired of it, I'll send you my address!!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Beautiful -- What else is there to say! -- Tex


----------



## Pappybows (Sep 7, 2012)

Man, that things looks awsome! Very nice and even and color combo!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good job -- I like the shape and the palmswell!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

*Cheers fellas







*


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow very fine work, looks fantastic


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Great looking sling! Hard to believe that's ur first! We're excited to see what's next


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------

